
Bookmarklet to see YC / Reddit thread of any URL - theone
http://see-reaction.appspot.com/index.html
======
MehdiEG
Neat but clicking Reaction on <http://see-reaction.appspot.com/index.html>
prompts me to submit the story to HN when it's obviously already been
submitted.

~~~
StavrosK
I came here to say the same. Very nice idea (and I know I've needed it in the
past), but it's not working terribly well currently. I have, however,
installed it, and will be using it.

~~~
madethemcry
Same problem here. It seems to be a problem on the server as url encoding and
other client side stuff looks fine at first glance

I like the UI for the "panels" bookmarklet mentioned by chetan51
<http://chetan51.github.com/panels/hacker/>

------
candeira
I was thinking of doing something like this without the GAE component, purely
on-browser. Obviously your solution has many advantages, like automatic
browser compatibility. Also, it exists.

Is it open source? I'd like to help you add other sites. For instance, I'd
like to have the Metafilter and BoingBoing reactions available too.

~~~
mtrimpe
Please make this into a Chrome extension or FF add-on though.

I know myself, I'll forget to click the bookmarklet...

~~~
kadjar
Use this: <http://sandbox.self.li/bookmarklet-to-extension/>

------
wxl
Very cool. However, many times it doesn't work well for HN. I've gone straight
to a site from an HN post (like this post's[0] site[1]) and it doesn't show
the HN post.

[0]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4072984> [1]:
[http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-features/63829-mobile-
tactil...](http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-features/63829-mobile-tactile-tech-
gets-physical)

~~~
theone
Presently I am using HN api's for searching, and I have found that it takes
time to index new links.

------
douglascalhoun
Apparently everybody else knows what a bookmarklet is and how to use it. Maybe
a little explanation on the landing page for the laggards among us would help
your adoption rates.

------
waxjar
Neat idea! I think this could be improved by loading the comments trough an
API and showing them on the side / bottom (depending on screen resolution?),
on the page itself.

Edit: just saw this comment (<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4073067>).
That but instead of loading the page, load comments trough an API.

------
6ren
I like the concept. You can also just submit it to reddit/HN - if already
submitted, it shows the thread. Get the standard submission bookmarklets from:

<http://www.reddit.com/bookmarklets>

<http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html>

------
chetan51
Good work. I made something very similar a while back (with a slightly
different UI):

<http://chetan51.github.com/panels/hacker/>

Now, users have some choice :)

~~~
simonbrown
Hacker Panel doesn't work very well for me. It nearly always just brings up
the submit page, even if the link has already been posted to HN.

~~~
mutewinter
Same experience for me with HN Thread <http://kaspa.rs/hn-bookmarklet/>. This
seems to work much better.

Let's take this url as an example <http://daneden.me/animate/>.

With HN Thread I get one page.

With Hacker Panel I just get the submission screen.

With this bookmarklet I get all three times the page was submitted to Hacker
News.

Thanks OP.

------
simonbrown
The Reddit and HN threads have two scrollbars for me in Chrome (stable channel
on Windows 7).

<http://i.imgur.com/Awe1L.png>

~~~
theone
Thanks for pointing it out, will very soon look into it.

------
wink
Very cool idea to lay it out like this, but unfortunately it didn't work very
well for either, apart from the Twitter mentions.

------
ot86
It works great on Firefox 13, however, the original page is replaced by
[object Window].

I added ;void(0) to the end of the script to fix this.

